# need a MAF sensor!



## ix42 (Apr 19, 2011)

Need to replace the MAF sensor in a 97 Nissan pickup. Does anyone know where I can get just the sensor. Called my local dealer and they want to sell me the entire top of the throttle body. I tried an ebay sensor but it isn't quite right...looking to go with OEM. Let me know if anyone has these or has bought one off the internet.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

At one time, you could get the sensor seperately; the parts catalog referred to it as a "hot wire modulator." Looking at the parts diagram at Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com, it appears that Nissan now sells it as part of the upper part of the throttle body. Your options appear pretty slim other than the purchase of a new, upper throttle chamber. You could look for a used part from a salvage yard. Most auto part online sites don't list it except for one: RockAuto.com offers a reman. unit from Python for $196 (+$93 core charge) for AT models. For MT models, there's a "return and rebuild" service only for $206.


----------



## ix42 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I'm gonna probably try the salvage yard route. If anyone has one I would definitely be interested!


----------

